# Buttermilk



## MommyDoThis (Jun 24, 2007)

Does buttermilk spoil?  I hate to sound dumb but I thought buttermilk was actually spoiled milk... 

So why have an expiration date?


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 24, 2007)

Yeah buddy!! It will spoil!


----------



## MommyDoThis (Jun 24, 2007)

How can you tell when it has spoiled?  It usually has texture, so how can I tell if it is spoiled or not?


----------



## Barb L. (Jun 24, 2007)

They say once it is open it keeps about 1-week to drink and two weeks for baking.   Thats whats Google says, I have never boughten it.


----------



## sattie (Jun 25, 2007)

Well, I usually toss it when it gets clumpy... that usually takes about a week past the date printed on the carton.


----------



## Zeasor (Jun 25, 2007)

My kitchen rule =>  Milk should never have to be chewed.


----------



## Mel! (Jun 25, 2007)

Hello Mommy do this  

Yes, buttermilk and yogurt do spoil.
After some time mould will grow on it, or else it just starts to look and/or taste yucky. I dont know the science behind it, but that is what happens to mine, if I keep it to long.

Mel


----------



## obiwan9962 (Jun 25, 2007)

fermentation is a wonderous thing

some times there is only one fermentation

and sometimes there is a secondary fermentation even tertiary one

what results is sometimes a far cry different from the initial fermentation

take wine and vinegar
bread and sourdough

the primary fermentation breaks down one sugar or protien
once that is done the bacteria dies but leaves behind food for another type of bacteria to come along and continue breaking down the food 


usually with dairy products i have noticed that a pinkish mold develops on old sour cream, buttermilk, yoghurt.........


----------

